#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Responsável técnico PR somente com curso superior

## guiggoo

Então pessoal há pouco tempo fiz um curso a distância , técnico em telecomunicações .fiz meu registro no CrEa e hoje recebi um email dizendo que a partir de amanhã já não posso ser o responsável técnico ! 

Uma nova lei que cria o conselho federal dos técnicos , a parte do CREA . 

Resumindo só engenheiros podem ser os responsáveis técnicos ? 

Eu como técnico , não vale mais pra nada ?

----------


## cleuzo

Nos que somos provedor recebemos um oficio informando que o técnico ja nao servia como responsável.
Tudo indica que querem colocar apenas engenheiros na função.

----------


## guiggoo

tenho provedor tambem... tinha vistuo alguma coisa a alguns meses, mais só agora recebi o email avisando que hoje ja estou bloqueado com o CREA

----------


## tgnet

Olá, sou Engenheiro com visto no , MS, SP, MA, PR e fazemos todo o processo de regulamentação do seu provedor junto ao CREA do seu estado. entre em contato 67 99173-6005

----------


## NelsonMichels

Companheiros, boa tarde.
Isso ocorreu devido a criação do conselho dos técnicos.
De toda forma, antes disso alguns estados aceitavam técnicos como responsáveis, outros estados não.
Agora com a criação desse novo conselho a coisa complicou e devido ao fato da Anatel exigir um responsável técnico registrado no Crea não vai ter outro jeito a não ser contratar um engenheiro. 
Provavelmente no futuro deve ter mudança, mas isso deve demorar um pouco.
Se alguém precisar, sou engenheiro eletricista e tenho disponibilidade em alguns estados, por favor me chamem pelo whats +55 13 991210070 que podemos negociar. abraços e boa sorte.

----------


## TsouzaR

Esqueçam o CREA!

Se você é técnico, registre-se no CRT, e se torne responsável técnico pela empresa nesse conselho. CREA está fora da jogada, a não ser que você insista em ter engenheiro como RT, o que não é obrigatório já que pode ter técnico como RT no CRT.

Antes que perguntem: sim, a Anatel vai aceitar empresa registrada no CRT. Não é ela quem decide isso, mas já deu explicações confirmando, conforme podem encontrar no perfil da Eng. Ana Paula no Facebook.

Quem está falando que vai ter que contratar engenheiro e etc. está falando besteira. Esqueçam o CREA!

----------


## lucasgalera

este video é sobre técnicos eletricos mas tira muitas duvidas

----------


## guiggoo

opa bom saber.... vou me informar melhor. obrigado!

----------


## guiggoo

Pra quem estiver precisando / acompanhando . Agora não vai ser mais ART e sim TRT . Tá devagar a comunicação pelo site do CFT , mais pelo que está exposto lá , técnico vai poder continuar com a responsabilidade técnica dos provedores

----------


## danilosslitoral

Bom dia a todos, aproveitando a oportunidade, alguem poderia informar quais seriam os tecnicos aceitos pelo cft para responsabilidade tecnica de provedores?

----------

